

Show HN: Pibow (a case for your Raspberry Pi) - whiskers
http://pibow.com/pages/pre-order-a-pibow.html

======
empika
Oh, I though it was going to be like 'a case for owning a raspberry pi'...
most people I know have no idea what to do with theirs (although this probably
say more about them).

~~~
paulofisch
Oops. Must use 'enclosure' more often. The "what do I do with it?" Is a common
question. We're working on making the answer easy for everyone :)

~~~
empika
Nice!

------
rodly
Will there be any other cases from you guys in the near future? Rainbow
colored doesn't appeal to everyone.

~~~
paulofisch
Entirely depends on how well we do with this one. We hope to release something
more, um, tasteful in the future. We started with the loud/retro/child-magnet
case to start with to make a bit of a splash and make a statement about doing
things a bit differently. And because we could :)

~~~
rodly
The only issue now is that you've got to make a new domain for each case.. (I
kid).

------
nix
No ventilation? Have you tried running full blast with a temperature probe
present?

~~~
paulofisch
There are gaps in there for airflow around the ports and through the case over
the chip and power. We've run it for 24 hours and it the result was it got
warm on the bottom, so we've added bottom vents to the design which exhaust
around the SD Card. We're happy the Pi won't choke.

------
kposehn
I like the case guys - I'd like to talk with you about making a run of custom
cases for us - would you be up for that?

Well done btw :)

~~~
whiskers
As Paul said, feel free to get in touch. If you fancy having a chat on the
phone then drop me your number and I'll give you a ring. (My personal e-mail
address is in my profile).

------
pandog
This looks great - but I think I'll have to wait for the camera and/or
tinkering panels before I grab one

~~~
whiskers
Thanks, we're very excited about the camera add-on too.

We'll be producing replacement layers that are used with the base Pibow case
to accommodate it if there is enough interest!

------
bryogenic
More pictures anywhere?

~~~
whiskers
Here is a good sample of images from our fourth prototype run:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/82849540@N05/sets/7215763062822...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/82849540@N05/sets/72157630628221454/)

Obviously these are of a prototype so don't reflect the final finish - but
give you a good feel of the product overall :)

------
criveros
Where can I buy a Raspberry Pi in Toronto?

~~~
paulofisch
Right here: [http://canada.newark.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-
pcba/raspberr...](http://canada.newark.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-
pcba/raspberry-pi-model-b-board-only/dp/83T1943)

~~~
notatoad
availability:0

~~~
ontoillogical
I managed to snag one from there earlier today. I guess they ran out fast.

~~~
paulofisch
Making 4000 units a day and still not meeting demand is a nice problem to
have, frustrating as it is for a lot of people.

------
debacle
Oh that's cool.

~~~
whiskers
Thanks :) We were really bored with the selection of cases coming out and
thought we could make something that was a better reflection of the concept
behind the Pi.

------
nekgrim
When do you plan to ship?

~~~
paulofisch
Orders up to 1000: within 3 weeks. Above that: As fast as we can make and ship
'em, we're happy we can ramp up to hundreds a week fairly quickly.

------
baconhigh
moar pics?

~~~
paulofisch
As you wish
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/82849540@N05/sets/7215763062822...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/82849540@N05/sets/72157630628221454/)

------
drivebyacct2
Can't seem to do the international order through Amazon. It helpfully just
says "Pick a different address".

~~~
whiskers
Could you try again? I think I've found the right setting - thanks for the
heads up!

~~~
whiskers
Turns out we messed up the shipping rates, if you order we'll be happy to
refund the difference or just get in touch and we'll be happy to handle your
order in person :)

~~~
whiskers
Shipping rates are now correct through Amazon. Thank you for bearing with us.

